# Steam Crave Aromamizer Supreme V3 RDTA



## Muchis (29/11/20)

Hi All,

I'm after a Steam Crave Aromamizer Supreme V3 RDTA advanced edition. Does any have (or may be getting) stock?

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Akil (29/11/20)

Following


----------



## AKS (29/11/20)

Even me..


----------



## Muchis (30/11/20)

Ok, so busy chatting to one of the vendors who will enquire today. I'll keep everyone interested posted

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis (1/12/20)

Ok, so I convinced Jergens @InkdVapor to bring some in for us.....please contact him to reserve, think they selling quite fast!

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (11/12/20)

Amazing Vapes has stock.
https://www.amazingvapessa.co.za/sh...aromamizer-supreme-v3-rdta-6ml-7ml-basic-kit/

No idea why the link says "basic", as this is the advanced one, they did have the basic a while ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis (15/12/20)

Thanks for the heads up....just got mine now from @InkdVapor @JurgensSt 

Can't wait to build and wick this thing up!

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akil (15/12/20)

Just placed my order

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis (15/12/20)

Happy days!









Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (15/12/20)

Muchis said:


> Happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,so happy for you.....but jealous as heck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

